# Just One Piece of Advice



## Craig Alan Evans (Mar 8, 2012)

If you could only give one piece of advice about being a good EMT or medic what would it be?


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Mar 8, 2012)

Craig Alan Evans said:


> If you could only give one piece of advice about being a good EMT or medic what would it be?



You, like all other homo sapians, were born with a brain.  Relax and use it.


----------



## Craig Alan Evans (Mar 8, 2012)

I like that one.  I posted this on FB and got some really good responses from a wide variety of professions.  I'm looking forward to hearing from this vast network of EMS professionals


----------



## epipusher (Mar 8, 2012)

It is not our place to judge.


----------



## Craig Alan Evans (Mar 8, 2012)

Not asking you to judge...just share your experience.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Craig Alan Evans said:


> Not asking you to judge...just share your experience.



I think he meant that as his one piece of advice. A valuable one too that could help prevent burnout. Without judging, you feel less superior and put upon when stupid people call for idiotic reasons and waste the resources of the system, not that I'm bitter.


----------



## Craig Alan Evans (Mar 8, 2012)

I agree.  Sorry I misunderstood.  It is definitely not our place to judge.  I run into this a lot with homeless patients.  Meaning I have seen providers judge and nothing good comes from it.


----------



## Flyhi (Mar 9, 2012)

"your worst decision is indecision" especially for the newer medics. The same instructor also used the tag line " Pt history is King while their Signs and Symptoms are Queen."
:blink:


----------



## TatuICU (Mar 9, 2012)

Two words: Calm Down


----------



## Squad51 (Mar 10, 2012)

Calm down and breath.  What's the worst thing that can happen?  They can code.  And do we know how to work a code?  Only in our sleep.  We're paramedics!  Obviously our goal is to not let the pt get to that point, but if they do, we can manage it.  

Just a thought but, I thought this was the ALS discussion?  Shouldn't this be in the EMS Lounge?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 10, 2012)

"don't be a toolbag"


----------



## crazycajun (Mar 10, 2012)

Always remember it is not our emergency it is theirs. Even though we may think it is a total BS call, they did call 911 for a reason and it is our job and duty to make them as comfortable as possible while understanding their need for medical attention.


----------



## MasterIntubator (Mar 10, 2012)

Don't get full on greasy pizza..... that GI blockage pt will come, and code.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 10, 2012)

Just because you don't view it as an emergency doesn't mean it isn't an emergency to the patient and their family. In the end it's not your problem but stay calm, cool, collected and be respectful even if you think their stubbed toe is a load of crap after you just worked a pediatric code with mom screaming and crying in the background.

edit: don't complain about the pay. If you don't like it then do something about it, you knew what you were getting yourself into.


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 11, 2012)

Never stop learning.  Don't be boxed in by your certification level or scope of practice.  Just because you choose to work at a certain level, that doesn't mean your education has to stop at that level as well.  The more you learn, the more you will want to be able to do to help your patients, which in turn, will ultimately make you a better provider.

Also, remember learning takes multiple forms.  It doesn't always have to be a classroom and books.  Listen to you patients, treat them like human beings with feelings and fears, and hear what they have to say.  You will be surprised what they can teach you as well.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 11, 2012)

Pay attention. Just today I had a patient with a chief of green bowel movement that the caregiver noticed and rang 911 - fire was about to send us bls and when I retook vitals I got 60/40 and Brady at p46 verified by the zoll cuff


----------



## firetender (Mar 11, 2012)

There is no box.


----------



## paramagician (Mar 20, 2012)

I like all this advice. I'd have to agree with the calm down's.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 20, 2012)

If/when you respond to a 911 call check your own pulse before the patient's. 

Don't run around like a chicken with its head cut off. 

And lastly focus on the whole scene and use common sense. I've had other EMTs who almost walked into the middle of traffic.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 20, 2012)

One piece?
Don't try to anticipate the scene, just make sure your unit and you are in their best shape before the run.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 20, 2012)

We don't run


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Mar 20, 2012)

tatuicu said:


> two words: Calm down



amen!!!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 21, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> We don't run



Winner. You can have a sense of urgency but please don't run on scene. It brings the stress level of bystanders, family members, the patient and co-responders up. Walk briskly like an ER doc to a code blue on the other side of freakin campus today, even if it turned out to be a vasovagal syncope while she was getting blood drawn in the clinic...


----------



## Tigger (Mar 21, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> "don't be a toolbag"



This one is my favorite, along with "don't be a sh!thead." 

Think about why before doing something. Always have a reason to do something that you can defend.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Mar 21, 2012)

Maintain your composure. Treat every patient with respect, courtesy and professionalism regardless of their circumstances or why they have called


----------



## johnrsemt (Mar 21, 2012)

You are there for your patient;  not family, not bystanders.   THE PATIENT.

  Don't be worried about things like "addicting your patient to pain meds"  if they hurt stop the pain.
   If a patient tells you something listen to them.  They know themselves better than you;  doesn't matter if they are telling you where the best vein is for an IV  or that they feel like they are going to have a seizure.
    My wife has one good vein,  doesn't matter that a few look good or even better than the one she tells them to use.   One good vein.    Don't stick a patient 10 times because you think you know them better than they know themselves.


----------



## EMTHokie (Mar 21, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> We don't run





NVRob said:


> Winner. You can have a sense of urgency but please don't run on scene. It brings the stress level of bystanders, family members, the patient and co-responders up. Walk briskly like an ER doc to a code blue on the other side of freakin campus today, even if it turned out to be a vasovagal syncope while she was getting blood drawn in the clinic...



This goes contrary to what I was told on a call. Called to a nursing home go in asses and the medic told me to run (and he emphasized the word run) back out to the medic and get the Life Pack... So are there certain situations where you should or is it pretty much a blanket "don't run" policy?


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 21, 2012)

EMTHokie said:


> This goes contrary to what I was told on a call. Called to a nursing home go in asses and the medic told me to run (and he emphasized the word run) back out to the medic and get the Life Pack... So are there certain situations where you should or is it pretty much a blanket "don't run" policy?



That falls under "don't be a tool bag and take your equipment to bedside"

There's no excuse for not being prepared to treat your patient.


----------



## EMTHokie (Mar 21, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> That falls under "don't be a tool bag and take your equipment to bedside"
> 
> There's no excuse for not being prepared to treat your patient.



I was wondering why we didn't take it in in the first place but wasn't really in a position to ask at that point


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 21, 2012)

"We don't run"= the time saved is often miniscule, you ought to be prepared, and running just stirs you and the bystanders up. Plus the decision to run is offten rooted in panic, or the need to look dynamic, or use some nervous energy up.


----------



## Scott33 (Mar 23, 2012)

As long as you believe EMS is your 'calling', you will hinder it's progression as a profession.


----------



## DitchDoctor44289 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sleep when you can.


----------



## Trashtruck (Apr 20, 2012)

Go home safely. Don't get hurt. Don't get stuck. Don't get exposed. Don't bring anything home to your family.


----------



## 18G (Apr 20, 2012)

Be humble, always ask questions.


----------



## tylerkd07 (Apr 20, 2012)

Treat every patient as if they were your own family members


----------



## Sasha (Apr 20, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> "We don't run"= the time saved is often miniscule, you ought to be prepared, and running just stirs you and the bystanders up. Plus the decision to run is offten rooted in panic, or the need to look dynamic, or use some nervous energy up.



I'm really clumsy. I don't think it would instill confidence to run.... And trip. 

Although I have managed to ninja roll back on to my feet twice. That looks kinda cool. 

Sasha the EMS Ninja.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 20, 2012)

I have two. 

Don't be a jerk face 

And

Brush your teeth. 

No one wants to talk to you if your breath stinks.


----------



## medicsb (Apr 20, 2012)

My advice would probably be: 

Fight for your "profession", because you will never get good pay, benefits, and a career ladder if all you do is complain about not having good pay, benefits, and a career ladder.  (And don't expect to get any respect if you sell out your profession to another.)


----------

